

Java's Floating-Point (Im)Precision - TheCraiggers
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/javas-floating-point-imprecision/240168744

======
techdog
This is a well known issue with all languages that use IEEE 754 double-
precision floating point numbers (which is basically all modern languages,
including JavaScript). It's also why financial sites do not use types double
or float.

